# Fruuuuuuuustrating itchy dog skin problem



## TheOldSchool

Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.

I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.

My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.

She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.

When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.

Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?

If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.

Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.


----------



## syrenn

i am NOT a vet...

i have heard good things about dusting them with gold bond medicated powder....

have you asked your vet if benadryl would be helpful?


----------



## HUGGY

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.



She has been traumatized by the rejection she suffered earlier on.  Much of the scratching is nervous acting out.  I recommend lots of attention..exercise and a diet of some of their favorite meat and pasta dishes cooked in olive oil...and LOTS of it. 

My female Pit Bull is a rescue and when I got her she had little sores and scabs all over her back and places she would scratch that were sore and bleeding just like you described.  This was 18 months ago.  She is 3 years 8 months old right now.  At this time she has a gleaming coat with no sores or over scratched areas anywhere on her body.  It will take time and love until she is sure she will not be rejected and abandoned again.  

Diet is important.  Treats as much as you can afford.  I feed my 70 lb blue female and 125 lb male red nose Pit Bull lots of double cooked chicken including bones...Benefil original ... the large compressed bone treats .. rawhide chew bones ..and comfort food every day..todays dinner was hamburger stroganov. I also bake them muffins which they especially love.  They also get pork chops and whole cooked chickens as I can find them on sale.

It may sound like I overdo it but the results are startling.  When I take my dogs out with me people take pictures of them every time.  It happened today a few times.  

My method is to present more food than the dogs can eat.  I always have at least four selections laid out for them to pick when they are hungry.  They have learned that there will always be more than they can eat so they don't wolf down their food.  Believe it or not they are not over weight either.  They feel safe and secure.  They are comfortable and have no doubt they belong.  They repay me with unreserved loyalty and never touch ANYTHING of mine or act out by chewing or disturbing any of my belongings even when I have to go out for an hour or two.  I leave my door wide open when I leave but keep the chain link fenced area surrounding the property locked.  These dogs are NEVER put on a chain.  I rarely have them on a leash.  They both heal perfectly with or without a leash and obey the few commands I have taught them immediately.

Rescue dogs can be turned into champions but it takes a lot of commitment.


----------



## waltky

Rub room temperature bacon grease on the affected area...

... the bacon grease shuts off air to the mites...

... also use the funnel collar...

... this also works for mange...

... give it about 3 weeks to kill off any nits...

... that may be laid under the skin.


----------



## TheOldSchool

syrenn said:


> i am NOT a vet...
> 
> i have heard good things about dusting them with gold bond medicated powder....
> 
> have you asked your vet if benadryl would be helpful?



Benadryl had no effect.  She's had prescription allergy medication before and even had allergy shots.  I'm on to supplements now as a last ditch effort but I don't know much about them.

I'm saving up to get her to a different specialist soon.  The allergy specialist didn't help at all.  

I don't really expect anyone to have an answer for me here but I figured it's worth a shot.

Has anyone used Dinovite, NuVet, or Nupro?


----------



## syrenn

waltky said:


> Rub room temperature bacon grease on the affected area...
> 
> ... the bacon grease shuts off air to the mites...
> 
> ... also use the funnel collar...
> 
> ... this also works for mange...
> 
> ... give it about 3 weeks to kill off any nits...
> 
> ... that may be laid under the skin.



It does not sound like mites to me....more fungal and stress in my opinion. 

but you would think that the vet would have tested for all of this!!!!  I agree... a collar is necessary.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT a vet...
> 
> i have heard good things about dusting them with gold bond medicated powder....
> 
> have you asked your vet if benadryl would be helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benadryl had no effect.  She's had prescription allergy medication before and even had allergy shots.  I'm on to supplements now as a last ditch effort but I don't know much about them.
> 
> I'm saving up to get her to a different specialist soon.  The allergy specialist didn't help at all.
> 
> I don't really expect anyone to have an answer for me here but I figured it's worth a shot.
> 
> Has anyone used Dinovite, NuVet, or Nupro?
Click to expand...



hhmmm....... i tell ya, try it again along with the gold bond medicated powder. It cant hurt at this point, and its not to expensive. 

Have they tested for ringworm?


----------



## MeBelle

I concur with Syrenn and Huggy about stress.

I can't believe I'm actually going to suggest this and when I first saw it advertised many years ago I lmao...therapy?


----------



## TheOldSchool

I'll try out all of your guys' comments.  Thanks for all the input!

She has been tested for ringworm and has her vaccinations up to date.

A lot of these are new ideas I've never tried before and I'll post about how they fare.


----------



## HUGGY

MeBelle60 said:


> I concur with Syrenn and Huggy about stress.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually going to suggest this and when I first saw it advertised many years ago I lmao...therapy?



Tons of love and patience..a great and abundant high oil (olive oil) diet will cure the dog of stress and appearance.

The dog naturely wants to please you and belong to your "pack".


----------



## syrenn

HUGGY said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with Syrenn and Huggy about stress.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually going to suggest this and when I first saw it advertised many years ago I lmao...therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of love and patience..a great and abundant high oil diet will cure the dog of stress and appearance.
> 
> The dog naturely wants to please you and belong to your "pack".
Click to expand...



I agree on the oil! A friend of mine would give his dog (husky) an omega 3 fish oil and flax seed oil pill.... and a table spoon of mayonnaise every day. Then again... he also took his dog in for massages too.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MeBelle60 said:


> I concur with Syrenn and Huggy about stress.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually going to suggest this and when I first saw it advertised many years ago I lmao...therapy?



Lol I can see where you're coming from.  I'm part of a practice of behavior therapists and most of the same principles I use apply to her and I've tried them out.  She's perfectly behaved but the itchiness gets to her to the point that I think it must be something medical.  If it has to do with stress then it'll just take time I suppose.  I've tried attacking this problem from just about every angle but now I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## syrenn

TheOldSchool said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I concur with Syrenn and Huggy about stress.
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually going to suggest this and when I first saw it advertised many years ago I lmao...therapy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I can see where you're coming from.  I'm part of a practice of behavior therapists and most of the same principles I use apply to her and I've tried them out.  She's perfectly behaved but the itchiness gets to her to the point that I think it must be something medical.  If it has to do with stress then it'll just take time I suppose.  I've tried attacking this problem from just about every angle but now I'm not sure where to look.
Click to expand...



it gets to be a vicious cycle...it itches so she bits and scratches... which make her itch more....round and round it goes. 

i hate to say it... but she needs to keep that cone on until she heals.


----------



## Sarah G

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.



Yes, try coconut oil.  Put some in her food, about a tablespoon.  It tastes good, I eat it, it isn't a fat that will hurt her, its a medium-chain triglyceride.

Dr. Joseph Mercola: Coconut Oil Benefits: When Fat Is Good For You

Get the unrefined, virgin coconut oil.  It comes in like a wax form but it melts right away if you put it on your hand.  You can just dig out a tablespoon and throw it in her food or melt it for a second in the microwave.  

It should work.  It works on my dry skin.  I hear it raises your metabolism and also could be the next big cure for Alzheimers.


----------



## Katzndogz

I've seen this before.  It was a Golden Retriever.   Nothing helped.  The dog died of old age and still had the same condition.   Keep the cone collar on the dog to prevent further damage.  Wash it with an oatmeal shampoo and conditioner.   Use a good flea control.   Even if nothing helps, you don't want to make it worse.   This most likely has nothing to do with her skin, but is a neurological conditon.


----------



## peach174

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.




One of my little dogs had the same problem.
Nothing helped and I had plenty of advise.
I found two places where the products actually work.
Warren London - Itchy Skin Solutions for All Dog Coats | Warren London
I used the hot spot soothing spray.
Then I gave her these tablets.
Skin-eze Testimonials From AllergicPet.com

It stopped completely, she was given the tablets for the rest of her life and she lived for 20 years.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I don't agree with keeping the cone collar on all the time.  Seems to me that'll just make the dog go crazy.  

I have a manchester terrier/min pin mix that also had a terrible skin condition.  She was saved from death row at Animal Control by a rescue organization in town and I adopted her from them.  Her skin condition was so bad that one of her ears has a split in it.  

Anyway, she was a lot better by the time I adopted her.  Can't remember exactly what the main problem was, some sort of fungus I believe.  The lady at the rescue place told me to rub some Cortisone 10 (the kind for people) on her itchiest spots and that really seemed to help.

When I got her she had a strange odor and did scratch and itch and chew her feet a lot.  Seems like she was especially itchy under armpits and on her belly.  I would rub Cortisone 10 there and it really helped ease the itching.  I never put a cone on her!  Dogs HATE that.  Wouldn't you?

I also feed a very high quality food...Canine Caviar Lamb and Pearl Millet.  They also get a homemade food at dinner, it contains brown rice, boiled hamburger, green beans, cottage cheese and scrambled egg, to which I add some diced chicken breast, juice that the hamburger was boiled in (with fat removed) and salmon oil.  We are also fairly generous with the treats, try to keep the quality high but aren't obsessive about it.

Her coat is beautiful now, shiny and smooth.  I believe that a high quality diet has made the difference, as well as a stable home environment.  I don't bathe her much, don't even groom her that frequently, and yet her skin is now healthy.  She does chew on her feet from time to time, but I think that's just a nervous thing, and no harm seems to be done.

Hope any of this can be of help.  To summarize...Cortizone 10 to ease the itching, high quality diet.  That's what worked for my girl.


----------



## Vel

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.



 I don't know of any miracle products, but I've had good luck with Zymox shampoo and conditioner as well as Kenic's Emu oil spray. Zymox works with natural enzymes and the conditioner can be left on as a longer term therapy if needed. The Emu oil is excellent for keeping the skin hydrated and is also soothes inflammation.  I'd also recommend a single protein source, no grain food for awhile. California Natural makes a kangaroo based diet for those that have tried everything else. 
 I would also discontinue the use of any detergents other than a small amount of bleach for washing the dog's bedding. 
 Are the dog's symptom's consistent or do they range in severity as the seasons change?


----------



## sergiocanello

Sorry to hear this about your pup.

Itching can be often due to an intolerance caused by a chemical in your pet food. Have you tried eliminating certain foods from their diet? When doing so, monitor their recovery or if they even recover at all. There is a chemical in conventional pet foods, harbored in the factory farmed meats, called Oxytetracycline. It's the most commonly used antibiotic in pet food that can cause skin rashes, eye and ear problems/infections, dull coat, vomiting and more.

You can also try a holistic or organic approach and see if their skin starts to clear up. Types of ingredients you can include are well done brown rice, fish oil, sea-caught fish and foods high in omega3. If you need anymore help on what to feed your pet, please head over to our blog Forza10usa.

Sergio Canello


----------



## Caroljo

Wow...i feel your frustration!!!
My son has a Mini Schnauzer...wonderful dog!  But he goes crazy with the itching~ they would give him regular allergy pills, changed his diet.  The Vet thought he was allergic to beef so they switched him to food made with lamb.  They just couldn't figure out what he was allergic to, or why he would scratch so much that he'd take his fur off!  They were here last summer and i was talking to a guy at work about it.  He said his dog was the same way, and his vet recommended bathing him with BLUE Dawn dish soap!  He said he did that....plus his wife would rub (now get this~!_) Vaginal itch cream!  They said it helped tremendously!  If you google Blue Dawn Dish soup you'll see what all it's good for!  Lol!  So my son tries to bath him once a week in it (I don't know if he's still using the vaginal cream!) and he said Gus is doing pretty well!  We were told he could have sand mites, and the dish soap will kill them.  I don't know if you'll ever get your dog to stop itching all together, but this worked for my sons dog so it's worth a try!!  Good luck!


----------



## Missourian

My rescue had a systemic yeast infection that manifested on her skin.

Nature?s Farmacy Blog » Blog Archive » Systemic Yeast Infections in Dogs


After we cured her,  we switched her to this dog food.

http://www.eaglepack.com/


----------



## Sarah G

Missourian said:


> My rescue had a systemic yeast infection that manifested on her skin.
> 
> Nature?s Farmacy Blog » Blog Archive » Systemic Yeast Infections in Dogs
> 
> 
> After we cured her,  we switched her to this dog food.
> 
> Eagle Pack - Natural Pet Food - Dog and Cat Food Contains Eagle Pack, Natural Ingredients that Promote Pet Health



Thanks for that article.  Hope he tries the coconut oil, the doggie just has to like it better than a cone.


----------



## NYcarbineer

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.



The best miracle cure for what ails you in the dog skin department is Happy Jack Mange Medicine, BUT,

it's a sulfur based ointment and smells awful, and I mean really awful.  Tough to endure if your dog is a house dog but it will fix lots of problems other stuff won't.


----------



## Claudette

What are you feeding your dog??

If its not a grain free food then your dog could be allergic to corn as most dog foods have corn as the first ingredient. Some dogs are highly allergic to corn.  Itches and the skin flakes. 

I feed Wilderness from Blue Buffaloe. No grain. 

I also have my dogs on Trifecus. Its a combination of HW and flea repellent. Its in pill form and my dogs eat it like a treat. 

Not sure if any of this will help you but have your vet check for allergies to corn.


----------



## koshergrl

I have two allergic dogs; one is a saint and one is a parson russell terrier.

We moved to the coast last year, and about 2 months after that or maybe a little more, my saint started scratching his ears and face until it bled, chewing down his back until the skin scabbed and the hair came out in handfuls..I noticed it sort of all at once. By the time I got him to the vet he was losing weight, and he sprayed the vet's office with blood when he shook his head (which he did a lot) because the tips of his ears were bleeding because of the amount of shaking he had been doing (the veins/capillaries eventually burst from the force of shaking). 

At that point we just knew he was allergic to something...she put him on steroids (which resulted in aggressive behavior/pissing all over the house, that was fun) antibiotics, and flea medication because although he didn't have fleas, she said flea allergies can cause a reaction even if a single flea gets on a dog and gets off. Go figure.

Anyway. Over the last year it has never gotten that bad again; I've experimented with different foods, I've had to go in maybe 3 x for re-evaluation/medication to get through another episode. Vet #2 said she thought it was food allergies but at some point one of them said it was probably environmental (plants or stuff outside) because ears are hardly ever compromised by simple FOOD allergies!

The terrier has a gluten allergy and also a beef allergy...we can control her with diet, but it's hard with a moose in the house; I can't afford to feed him novel protein foods (foods with just one protein and one carb in them..like duck/potato, for example). 

So I've been dealing with this for a year. I left and went *home* across the state for Christmas, and was there for 2 weeks. Totally different environment; same food I've been feeding (Pedigree, nothing special). The dogs BOTH completely cleared up! And I was afraid the day I left that I was going to have to find a vet for klaus over there because his ears were starting to bug him, and he was scratching a lot and leaving gobs of hair...usually precursors to a vet visit (typically every 3 months or so we have to go). His skin was blotchy and red.

So...I wouldn't leave a cone on my dog. I don't believe in all the topicals for what may be an allergic dog..you want to reduce irritants, not introduce new ones. 

My best friend through all of this have been steroids and benadryl. When he gets some inflammation going, I get to the vet and get the steroids and ear drops to break the cycle, and then we're good for a while again. 

He's also very sensitive to mosquitoes, incidentally. When we're in mosquito country, I have to spray him regularly; they're attracked to him and seem to focus on the white parts of his body, and he reacts quite strongly to them. I use "burt's bees" insect repellent. It smells good, it's non-toxic more or less, uses eucalyptus I think and lemon grass oil, and it REALLY works. It's what I use on my kids too. 

Benadryl is a wonderful thing. It will stop that itching behavior. Both of my dogs will start chewing their feet compulsively, and itching, and when that happens I break out the benadryl and dose them off and on for a while. It makes them a little drowsy but it stops that itching.


----------



## WillowTree

My first dog had this problem. It drives them and you nutz. I took mine all the way down to gainsville for treatment. Number one make sure there are no skin infections from all that scratching, vet put mine on a course of antibiotics and sent him home with a yellow sulfur shampoos,, he did in fact turn yellow for a bit, secondly, to prove that the allergy was an environmental problem and not a food problem the vet put him in a cage at the vets for one month, stainless steel no pillows, no blankets no nothing, dog got to eat his regular diet, his skin cleared entirely up, no sores, no itch no scratching. so then he came home and it started all over again, so back on the corticosteroid shots,, about a year later our love bird died, gone is the bird, the bird cage and gone are the allergies, mystery solved. do you have any birds?


----------



## koshergrl

That's hilarious.

One of the vets..or actually, I think it was one of the assistants (they often know more about certain things, lol) told me that when the ears are getting inflamed and infected, it's almost always environmental (i.e., not food). 

Dogs can have both food and airborne irritant allergies; but I dont' think the food allergies affect their ears. 

I came back home, and poor klaus is starting to itch up again. I've given him benadryl a couple of time, I anticipate a vet visit before too long for the big guns.

And yes, skin infections can come on fast and can really be devastating, so you do want to take care that you don't get to that point. I didn't know what the issue was with klaus that first time..by the time I realized we had a problem that I couldn't fix, I couldn't get in to see a vet for like 4 days, and in that four days his condition plummeted, and he was a mess by the time we finally got in. The vet even chided me (gently) but I explained to her..I tried to get him in LAST week but this was the soonest your office mavens could get us in (we were new patients at that time). I don't think I did a good job of conveying his issue, and they didn't know us so they didn't realize it needed attention now.

Now when I call them they get me in right away. 

I cannot tell you how relieved I am that his allergy isn't a FOOD allergy. I just couldn't afford the $250 feed bill that goes with specialized food for a saint...and absolutely NO guarantee that you'll hit upon the right combo or effect any change in his condition at all. Now we can continue to feed the (relatively) cheap stuff, and just supplement him...and take care of the flea issue...and treat it when it gets bad without feeling like I'm actually CAUSING it with the food.


----------



## Missourian

Any updates?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

waltky said:


> Rub room temperature bacon grease on the affected area...
> 
> ... the bacon grease shuts off air to the mites...
> 
> ... also use the funnel collar...
> 
> ... this also works for mange...
> 
> ... give it about 3 weeks to kill off any nits...
> 
> ... that may be laid under the skin.



Please do not do this without first talking to your vet. Bacon grease would do little more than cause infection to get worse or cause an infection where there was none. REALLY bad idea. Ask your vet. And read some of the crazy ideas on various sites.

 If there are flakes on the dog's skin, there is an infection or yeast going on. If belly is red and sort of sweaty/wet/icky, infection or yeast.

E collar is torture. Not an answer even though the poor dog is all but shredding himself. 

I'm sure your vet has already talked to you about Prednisone but if not, talk to him/her. Benedryl can help but its a small and temporary fix. Won't help a severe and long term problem. Your vet should have a (really expensive!) medicated shampoo as well. 

Often, skin problems start with fleas and/or ticks.  If you have fleas, stop treating the dog and start treating the environment. Even after you get rid of them the cycle is hard to stop. 

If you do have fleas/ticks, I'll share an absolute cure for them. I've had to fight both and I've won. Also, have a sure fire way to get rid of cockroaches if anyone wants it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Update!!! - 

She has booties now to keep her feet from anything she may be allergic to.  I also bought her medicated shampoo and conditioner for dry skin.  She's got special food for sensitive skin, itchiness, and allergies.  She also has a spray to rub on her coat to make it healthier with lots of Vitamin E.

I've looked up most of your suggestions and I'm trying this little set up first because many seem to have additional effects I may need to worry about.  It's a lot of work but we'll see what happens.


----------



## RosieS

No one suggested this but doggies get fungal infections from soil. Even if they are indoor dogs, fungus gets tracked in by people.

Not all get fungus and no two react the same. Our oldest has a lot, the middle has just some on her rump, and the little Jack Russell has none.

The treatments are cheap. The dogs readily come over and want their dusting. Hubs is pretty heavy handed applying Desenex powder. It is for athlete's foot and is found in the foot care aisle everywhere. It is a yellow plastic container. The dogs sleep soundly after being powdered.

At bath time use Head and Shoulders shampoo.

Be faithful in treating and watch the hair slowly fill back in.

Good luck!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## koshergrl

I think it's environmental allergies.

Prednisone will work, but it makes my saint go absolutely apeshit, and he pisses GALLONS all over the place...he never pees in the house except when he's on that crap.

It clears him up for sure....but it makes him aggressive, hyper, he pants continually...and then there is the pissing.

So I use that when I really need it...antibiotics to clear up secondary infections when they occur, benadryl for flare-ups in between. And flea medication so the fuckers don't jump on him; he's allergic to them too...


----------



## rdean

Fruuuuuuuustrating itchy dog skin problem

Try divorce.


----------



## HUGGY

My Blue Pitbull Angel rolls over on her back and does the "mystery dance" for a few seconds on the carpet.  She actually prefers to scratch her own back THAT way than have me do her with a brush or my fingernails.  My Red Nose likes the human interaction and even bothers me for a scratch while I'm on the computer in the computer room...he comes in about every fifteen minutes for a hind leg/Butt/Back scratch.  It's cute but the frequency can get annoying.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah, that's not what we're talking about here though...this is crazy scratching/itching/hair loss/foot chewing/ear digging/inflamed red skin/hot spots/lesions....

My poor klaus is slowly getting worse...I'll have to take him in probably the first week of March, if we make it that far.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Pred is a wonderful horrible powerful drug. It can cause adrenal cancer; my own mother died of adrenal cancer after years of taking predisone witch she probably didn't need. Obviously, I cannot say with certainty that it was the pred that caused her cancer but I strongly suspect it. 

I first used it on a dog after she suffered for years with skin allergies. I had tried every kind of treatment several different vets suggested. I resisted using pred because I knew of the dangers of the drug.

I finally agreed to give her pred because I believed the peace and comfort it offered was worth the possible shortening of her life and that turned out to be true. She could be miserable for a longer life or have a shorter life and be comfortable and happy.  She was on pred for a while, just long enough to break the cycle of self-injury causing more itching. 

I have used it on one other dog with the same results and, even considering the possible side effects, I don't regret using it.


----------



## koshergrl

I use it, every few months. We don't use it all the time. Because once he's clear, it takes him a while to get to the state where he's miserable again....


----------



## HUGGY

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, that's not what we're talking about here though...this is crazy scratching/itching/hair loss/foot chewing/ear digging/inflamed red skin/hot spots/lesions....
> 
> My poor klaus is slowly getting worse...I'll have to take him in probably the first week of March, if we make it that far.



Clean...clean...clean.  When I got my two pups they both had nasty skin on their backs and raw spots where they would scratch.  Now they are both show dogs as far as having glorious coats and no redness from unneccesary scratching.  I have NEVER used chemicals except for when I first got em we did the internal treatment for fleas and ticks.  That was two years ago.  

By clean..I mean CLEAN.  I pick up all the poop and wash down ALL of the run areas with plenty of water and bleach on all of the pooped areas and urinated areas every day.  Inside the rooms I occupy I just vacumm a couple of times a week.  Wash all bedding at least once a week in hot water with BLEACH.  

Diet.  Nothing makes your dog feel so appreciated as a healthy and yummy food spread.  Nothing WORRIES a dog as much as a sketchy food supply.  

I do understand the nature of this thread and am just trying to give advice from the standpoint of a couple of mutts that USED to have problems of this nature and came back to the peak of health and happiness.  

I have explained early on in this thread what I feed my dogs.  My efforts would probably be considered going overboard but ya can't knock the results.

I don't care about KosherGerls feelings but I DO care about the dog's health and happiness.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh I agree...but I know what causes my dog's problems in that it's not us, or his feed...it's something particular to this area. Because when I go home (to the eastern part of the state) he clears up. We never had this problem before moving here, and it takes a few months to really, gloriously manifest itself...and clears up as soon as we hit the steroids....till it has a chance to accumulate again.

It's only the saint that suffers...well, Mylo does, but hers is primarily food related. The pit is in great shape.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't use chemicals on mine, either. I don't even give them baths unless I have to. I brush them when they are shedding and I have bathed my big boy maybe 3 x in his life....2x was as a way to give him some relief from his itchiness before we went to the vet the first time (we had already made the appointment) and I used plain water...the other time was after he had found a dead deer.

Mylo occasionally jumps into the shower with the kids. But she doesn't get soap.


----------



## koshergrl

And in my house, the dogs sleep with the people and on the furniture. Everything gets vacuumed/washed religiously. Their *run* is a 20-foot cable right outside the door..consists of the patio, the hillside, the lawn...and it's sand, rock, and grass. We clean it religiously too, because if we don't we have an unholy mess. They take turns outside throughout the day, usually about 10 minutes per, about 10 x a day each. Seriously, we spend all our time rotating dogs out the back door, lol..


----------



## Missourian

TheOldSchool said:


> Update!!! -
> 
> She has booties now to keep her feet from anything she may be allergic to.  I also bought her medicated shampoo and conditioner for dry skin.  She's got special food for sensitive skin, itchiness, and allergies.  She also has a spray to rub on her coat to make it healthier with lots of Vitamin E.
> 
> I've looked up most of your suggestions and I'm trying this little set up first because many seem to have additional effects I may need to worry about.  It's a lot of work but we'll see what happens.



It's been almost 3 months...how about another update.


----------



## Gracie

I use apple cider vinegar lightly diluted with water and rinse my dogs coats with it. Yes, it burns a bit, but it helps stop the itch and fleas don't like it. Heck, I use it myself on rashes. Good thing about it is, it isn't poison.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Missourian said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update!!! -
> 
> She has booties now to keep her feet from anything she may be allergic to.  I also bought her medicated shampoo and conditioner for dry skin.  She's got special food for sensitive skin, itchiness, and allergies.  She also has a spray to rub on her coat to make it healthier with lots of Vitamin E.
> 
> I've looked up most of your suggestions and I'm trying this little set up first because many seem to have additional effects I may need to worry about.  It's a lot of work but we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost 3 months...how about another update.
Click to expand...


Things are going great!  On top of the post you quoted she's getting a lot more exercise than before and it's been established that she gets into trouble if she ever bites her feet.  Whatever her underlying problem was it's gone now.  I suspect that she's allergic to grass and is prone to a lot of anxiety after being sent back to the shelter so many times... but who knows if I'm right because I won't be changing anything for a long time 

Here's a picture of her from maybe 10 minutes ago.  Her name's Batgirl btw; can't remember if I mentioned that or not.


----------



## Gracie

To stop my dogs from constant scratching  with their feet and making sore spots...I put baby socks on their back paws and use electrical tape to hold them up. They walk funny at first, but get used to it pretty fast. And...they can no longer scratch like crazy with their back claws. I started doing this years and years ago...instead of cones when they had stitches or to keep them from making raw spots...baby socks do the trick. Just buy a few pair so you can swap them out between washings.


----------



## mightydog

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.


I've been rescuing dogs and cats for the better part of 20 years and there's a vet here in Roslyn NY who has always solved the issue of any abused, injured or sick animal i've brought to him.  Please speak with him I'm know he will be more the happy to advise you at no cost. Mario Vezza 516-484-6068.  Good luck!


----------



## Truthmatters

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update!!! -
> 
> She has booties now to keep her feet from anything she may be allergic to.  I also bought her medicated shampoo and conditioner for dry skin.  She's got special food for sensitive skin, itchiness, and allergies.  She also has a spray to rub on her coat to make it healthier with lots of Vitamin E.
> 
> I've looked up most of your suggestions and I'm trying this little set up first because many seem to have additional effects I may need to worry about.  It's a lot of work but we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost 3 months...how about another update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things are going great!  On top of the post you quoted she's getting a lot more exercise than before and it's been established that she gets into trouble if she ever bites her feet.  Whatever her underlying problem was it's gone now.  I suspect that she's allergic to grass and is prone to a lot of anxiety after being sent back to the shelter so many times... but who knows if I'm right because I won't be changing anything for a long time
> 
> Here's a picture of her from maybe 10 minutes ago.  Her name's Batgirl btw; can't remember if I mentioned that or not.
Click to expand...


she looks great.

your a good dog daddy


----------



## Pogo

Claudette said:


> What are you feeding your dog??
> 
> If its not a grain free food then your dog could be allergic to corn as most dog foods have corn as the first ingredient. Some dogs are highly allergic to corn.  Itches and the skin flakes.
> 
> I feed Wilderness from Blue Buffaloe. No grain.
> 
> I also have my dogs on Trifecus. Its a combination of HW and flea repellent. Its in pill form and my dogs eat it like a treat.
> 
> Not sure if any of this will help you but have your vet check for allergies to corn.



Yes - that ^^ was my first thought.  There's a lot of junk pet food out there and corn is infested with GMO strains by now.  I've seen big changes from removing that element and going to Blue Buffalo or something of similar quality.  

I wouldn't use Benadryl except as an emergency or when you just don't have the attention to give her.  It'll stop itches temporarily but it'll knock her out too.


----------



## koshergrl

They get used to the benadryl, and it gives the dog needed respite, sometimes, when nothing else is working.

Klaus' allergies are completely environmental...he's allergic to pollens and the local flora, particularly scotch broom. He's sort of bad right now, I just had to cut mats off his tail because he chews his tail and it creates these big mats. I end up cutting a lot off once with every coat (he sheds 2x a year). It all comes back when he sheds next but it always makes me sad because his plume is pretty spectacular.

We saw the vet just a little while back,  and he gave me the go-ahead to keep on with the benadryl as needed, also told me I could give the steroids as needed, rather than strictly according to the scrip. He said he has patients who take it once a week, once every two weeks, some just in certain periods of the year...right now we're at about once a week or so. He still chews quite a bit of his hair out along his spine but no lesions, thank goodness. Vet also suggested baths...plain baths, no soap or additives, he said it removes the allergens from the coat (especially long coats) but he's 130 lbs and not crazy about getting into the shower. last time I tried it, he knocked the shower door off...but I'm thinking hard about biting that bullet.


----------



## Shaarona

TheOldSchool said:


> Alright everyone I have a tricky one for you.  It's never occurred to me to post this problem until now.
> 
> I adopted my dog from the shelter 2 years ago.  She had been returned 3 times already because of medical expenses but I thought what the hell if you leave your dog at the shelter you were probably just lazy about it so it'll be no problem.
> 
> My dog is a 25 pound Manchester Terrier mix named Batgirl.  She has itchy skin to the point of bloodying up her paws and snout from scratching and biting.
> 
> She has been to the Vet countless times to no avail.  She's been treated for scabies several times (with lots of extra expensive tests involved to identify if she had scabies) without ever showing signs of it.  The medicine did nothing.  She's been tested for allergies with no sign, had allergy shots with no results, tried several hypoallergenic diets and shampoos, and all for no results.
> 
> When I leave I have to put a cone on her so she won't hurt herself and that sucks for me and for her.
> 
> Does anyone know of any miracle supplements or anything?
> 
> If anyone gives me advice that works I might buy them something from Amazon as a reward.
> 
> Note:  Vets have been absolutely NO help.



Terriers seem to have this  problem frequently..

Try this.. render some bacon and put the fat in a jar.. maybe two cups.. Add 2 Tablespoons of flowers of sulfur before the fat cools completely.. Once a day give the dog a tablespoon of the fat. This may help..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

waltky said:


> Rub room temperature bacon grease on the affected area...
> 
> ... the bacon grease shuts off air to the mites...
> 
> ... also use the funnel collar...
> 
> ... this also works for mange...
> 
> ... give it about 3 weeks to kill off any nits...
> 
> ... that may be laid under the skin.



I agree that the op's description sounds like mites and we've had trouble with them too. 

I don't agree with bacon grease however because its filthy and contains horrendous chemicals and drugs. It introduces way too much really nasty bacteria into the wounds. Better to use veg or, better yet, the best olive oil you can find.

Coal tar shampoos works wonders as well. When I lived in Tucson, we bought the best coal tar shampoo in Mexico but you can get it on line. It works better than the gazillion dollar scrip shampoos.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheOldSchool said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update!!! -
> 
> She has booties now to keep her feet from anything she may be allergic to.  I also bought her medicated shampoo and conditioner for dry skin.  She's got special food for sensitive skin, itchiness, and allergies.  She also has a spray to rub on her coat to make it healthier with lots of Vitamin E.
> 
> I've looked up most of your suggestions and I'm trying this little set up first because many seem to have additional effects I may need to worry about.  It's a lot of work but we'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been almost 3 months...how about another update.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Things are going great!  On top of the post you quoted she's getting a lot more exercise than before and it's been established that she gets into trouble if she ever bites her feet.  Whatever her underlying problem was it's gone now.  I suspect that she's allergic to grass and is prone to a lot of anxiety after being sent back to the shelter so many times... but who knows if I'm right because I won't be changing anything for a long time
> 
> Here's a picture of her from maybe 10 minutes ago.  Her name's Batgirl btw; can't remember if I mentioned that or not.
Click to expand...


Nice looking pooch.

Just want to let you know I posted a question about how to post photos in this manner.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/333291-posting-photos.html#post8405565


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> To stop my dogs from constant scratching  with their feet and making sore spots...I put baby socks on their back paws and use electrical tape to hold them up. They walk funny at first, but get used to it pretty fast. And...they can no longer scratch like crazy with their back claws. I started doing this years and years ago...instead of cones when they had stitches or to keep them from making raw spots...baby socks do the trick. Just buy a few pair so you can swap them out between washings.



I do the same. 

The e-collars are cruel.


----------



## Chuckt

koshergrl said:


> I think it's environmental allergies.
> 
> Prednisone will work, but it makes my saint go absolutely apeshit, and he pisses GALLONS all over the place...he never pees in the house except when he's on that crap.
> 
> It clears him up for sure....but it makes him aggressive, hyper, he pants continually...and then there is the pissing.
> 
> So I use that when I really need it...antibiotics to clear up secondary infections when they occur, benadryl for flare-ups in between. And flea medication so the fuckers don't jump on him; he's allergic to them too...



It is a steroid and it probably presses on his prostate.


----------



## HUGGY

To ensure a beautiful shiny coat a dog needs plenty of beauty sleep !!!

This is Dre taking up a whole couch..  130 lb red nose pit.


----------



## TheOldSchool

God bless all of you for your concern!

I posted this thread a long time ago when I was feeling overwhelmed and didn't know what to do because the bills were piling up!  I tried the lotions, the medicines, the shampoos, everything!  And I thank you all for your advice!

It's been over a year now and Batgirl is doing great!  She's not on any medication anymore and hasn't hurt herself in several months!

I think her problems must've stemmed from anxiety.  Because she'd been returned to the shelter 3 times before I met her.  And the allergy meds and skin meds didn't seem to make any difference 

I don't know 

Batgirl's been an awesome friend and I'm so happy about how things have turned out!  She's still using the medicated shampoos and medicated spray which might have no effect  but that's fine by me I'll keep using them anyways


----------



## percysunshine

Gluten free diet. Works every time.


----------



## tinydancer

What you have to be careful about here is trying multiple treatments at a time. I'm sure you are going crazy with this. But it does take some patience. I'd run with topicals for starters. 

If you have a good vet you can trust that won't make you put your house up for sale seriously do a skin scraping. It's worth it. 

My Ruby Starr all of a sudden out of the blue at age nine had her skin go koo koo bye bye. It was nuts. She would scratch herself so bad that she almost blew her ears off. Some how. Some way. She got a fungal issue. Poor baby. 

So we started with serious dips. Oh this was not pretty. Full grown catahoula in my bathtub we are talking pain . For me. Dog was fine.


----------

